# Hello there!



## Vicki (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello everyone. My name is Vicki. Eversince I took a visit to a beekeepers stand at a fair last year, I wanted to have my own hive. I have yet to have one. I'm hoping this forum will give me some info, tips, etc on starting my own. I think I might be one of the youngest beekeepers (14). haha.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Hi Vicki,
While not the youngest you are one of the younger ones.
You've come to one of the best forums on the internet! Lots of Good People, Good Information, and Good Fun. You can learn just about everything you need to know about Beekeeping right here.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes, Vickie, this forum will prove to be a real delightful avenue to sate your feelings about the little ladies we care for...Oh yes....Howdy from Texas.
Rick~LtlWilli


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome Vicki. Hope you have as much fun as I do.


----------



## Vicki (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I feel welcomed already.


----------



## Mr. BeeKeeper2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi, I'm 14 too. I start like you did I saw a stand at a State Fair in SC. They had a class about keeping bees so I took and it was worth it. Now I have 4 hive I just recently got so I'm still learning about bees. If they have beginners class about beekeeping where you live it is a good thing to take and you will learn tons of information about beekeeping. Also if their is an association around the area where you live I would join because their are many different people their that can help you with your problems and you can sometimes get supplies from them. It is a great place to get bee packages from too. So I hope you enjoy beekeeping like I do!!

- Alex


----------



## Vicki (Apr 10, 2009)

Mr. BeeKeeper2 said:


> Hi, I'm 14 too. I start like you did I saw a stand at a State Fair in SC. They had a class about keeping bees so I took and it was worth it. Now I have 4 hive I just recently got so I'm still learning about bees. If they have beginners class about beekeeping where you live it is a good thing to take and you will learn tons of information about beekeeping. Also if their is an association around the area where you live I would join because their are many different people their that can help you with your problems and you can sometimes get supplies from them. It is a great place to get bee packages from too. So I hope you enjoy beekeeping like I do!!
> 
> - Alex


Thanks. And yeah, I looked for classes and associations around here but I cant find any close by. I'll just have to keep looking, I guess.


----------



## Rebel Rose (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome,

This is the best place to start learning, as there are a lot of good people on here who you can ask questions about anything! Of course, you will get different ideas and views about how to do things as well. 

To give you an idea about what beekeeping supplies that you will need and to give you an idea about prices of hive bodies, etc. you can request catalogs from supply houses such as Dadant, Brushy Mountain and Kelley Bee. The catalogs are free and have a lot of good stuff in them.

Another thing is to read everything that you can about bees! Read all of the books that you can and then decide which ideas and methods will work for you. 

But most important of all, in my mind, is to find a good local beekeeper and learn first hand from them. Most of us are willing to help and can teach you what to do and what not to do with hands on training. That is something that you cannot get from a book or video.

Make sure that you are not allergic to bee stings too....do this before you set your heart on being a beekeeper. And know that nomatter how hard you try to keep it from happening, that you will get stung. It does not happen very often, but it can and will happen.

Brenda


----------



## beebuzz (Mar 26, 2006)

Vicki,
You may want to look here for a bee keeping club.I think wayne county beekeepers may be close.
http://www.pastatebeekeepers.org/Articles/Calendar of Events.htm


----------



## Vicki (Apr 10, 2009)

Rebel Rose said:


> Hello and Welcome,
> 
> This is the best place to start learning, as there are a lot of good people on here who you can ask questions about anything! Of course, you will get different ideas and views about how to do things as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brenda. I found a local beekeeper so I'll give him a call.

edit: and thanks beebuzz, that helped.


----------



## Elwood (Apr 8, 2009)

Vicki,

Welcome. This will be a great experience that you will carry with you the rest of your life. The informal education you receive from this hobby will be as important to a balanced life as your formal education. You are already off to a great start!


----------

